# Quick & Easy Fire & Ice Shrouds



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

If you're like me, you hate seeing the light source from the sides of Fire & Ice Lights. Here's a quick easy way to make shrouds for them to eliminate that problem. Cut down a 12 ounce Styrofoam cup to 2-1/2". Apply a couple coats of flat black craft paint to the outside. When it's dry, slip it over the light from the front and that's it. You'll have to squeeze the cup to fit the somewhat triangular shape of the light to get it over. No more annoying side light!


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thats a great tip. Thank you


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

debbiedowner67 said:


> Thats a great tip. Thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I've got something similar on mine, it helps direct the light and the white interior of the cup is reflective. It isn't much, but I think it makes the light a little brighter too.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I hate the side light, too. The Gemmy spotlights have the same problem, but instead of a cup, I roll up some construction paper and stick it on the front like you have. adjusting the length of the tube also helps determine how much light is scattered around what you're trying to spotlight.



J-Man said:


> If you're like me, you hate seeing the light source from the sides of Fire & Ice Lights. Here's a quick easy way to make shrouds for them to eliminate that problem. Cut down a 12 ounce Styrofoam cup to 2-1/2". Apply a couple coats of flat black craft paint to the outside. When it's dry, slip it over the light from the front and that's it. You'll have to squeeze the cup to fit the somewhat triangular shape of the light to get it over. No more annoying side light!


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

Great idea, J-Man, thanks. Almost looks like it was manufactured that way.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

great idea!


----------



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

Right on! Simple and effective.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

J-Man said:


> Cut down a 12 ounce Styrofoam cup to 2-1/2". Apply a couple coats of flat black craft paint to the outside. When it's dry, slip it over the light from the front and that's it.


Not only is it a simple fix, but it's waterproof. From an Oregonian who finds that an absolute must have, thank you.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Love simple, quick ideas like this that I didn't think about!! Bravo J-Man


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Great idea! Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------

